# Miss Gustafsson of White Mountain???



## skiprat (Dec 10, 2007)

Last 2 from me this year, just too busy at work.
I had to take a quick visit to Zurich Switzerland last week and saw some cool pens in the Duty Free mag on the plane. BIG bucks!!! But I liked the styles so here are my versions. I don't want to get sued, so you will have to work out the clues to see the originals.
Black PR, Alt Ivory and Stainless Steel Nuts for the trim.
Comments and critiques welcome[8D] But I do know that I mixed up the cap end rings[:I]


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 10, 2007)

Skippy,

What do you use to turn stainless steel nuts???????

A file??  Then sand???   Buff with rouge???  Thereby getting the alternative ivory all full of black residue???   Then, take it off with polish???

Clearly, I have NEVER done it, but it looks like an interesting process.  How close am I????


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow!!! Nothing else to say, Skip!


----------



## broitblat (Dec 10, 2007)

Very nice!  Original design or not, very nicely executed.  I'd be interested in whatever you're willing to share about the "how to".

  -Barry


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 10, 2007)

Great pens, nice work.


----------



## louisbry (Dec 10, 2007)

Beautiful pens.  What commercial parts if any did you use?  Just courious since you are so good at crafting pens from scratch so to speak.


----------



## LostintheWoods (Dec 10, 2007)

These, and especially the FP, are some of the mose elegant pens I've seen here! Well done!


----------



## skiprat (Dec 10, 2007)

Ed and Barry, no secret or black magic. I used to use a file before I got my metal lathe[] Even now, it can still be quicker and easier to use a file than trying to turn. But mostly I turn and polish the metal as much as possible before assembling the blank. Then just turn down to the metal as normal. Sometimes the polished metal gets scratched but no biggie as the plastic doesn't seem to absorb the black crud when it gets re-polished. ALL my sanding is done wet and I think that helps. Some will say that plastic doesn't absorb anything but the alternative ivory does appear to be porous and 'powdery' until polished. I think if it was done dry, then the metal dust may be ground into the plastic.[] 

Also, stainless doesn't give off as much black muck as other metals.
Cheers


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 10, 2007)

Mr. Rat you've done it again, I don't know what I appreaciate more your Ideas or your execution of them, you are trully an artist.


----------



## Stevej72 (Dec 10, 2007)

Steven, beautiful work on both of them, I especially like the fountain pen.  I'be been working on a couple pens using metal since I got my metal lathe, but I am far from finished.


----------



## gwilki (Dec 10, 2007)

Those are just incredible, Steve!


----------



## gketell (Dec 10, 2007)

Gorgeous pens, again!!  Great job!

GK


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 10, 2007)

Beautiful job.  I have admired the design as well. Doesn't the original have a pearl in the clip?[]


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks for responding, tho' the metal lathe answer does make you a bit of a rat (color eyes green, here!!)

Really a nice look, Steven!!  And, yes alternative ivory will absorb the black if given a chance (DAMHIKT).  Wet sanding sounds like a great way to avoid this problem.

Looks like my next project is kaleidoscopes, but this look is certainly tempting me.  Again, GOOD JOB!


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 10, 2007)

Very nice pair of pens Steven. This pair may just be the most elegant and unique pair I've seen on the pen forums in some time. I always enjoy seeing your creativity and craftsmanship. Well done! I hope a metal lathe shows up in my stocking.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## TBone (Dec 10, 2007)

Great craftsmanship and design.  Even if you did see some similar pens, it's great execution.  Nice photos also.


----------



## drayman (Dec 10, 2007)

gorgous as ever steven. well done mate.regards colin.


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 10, 2007)

These last few you've shown lately are definitely favorites in my book![:0]


----------



## Ligget (Dec 10, 2007)

Steve those are the dogs dangly bits, you made a great job as usual, glad you brought her hips in a little![][]


----------



## skiprat (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ligget_
> <br />Steve those are the dogs dangly bits, you made a great job as usual, glad you brought her hips in a little![][]



Inside joke[]. I showed Mark a picture of the FP while it was a bit 'chunkier'. I won't say what his response was, but I have printed it out for future blackmailing use[}][]

Louis, unfortunately I used more kit bits than I would prefer. The FP threaded bits are from a wrecked Panache, the nib is from a set of pens that were advertised as 'indistructable'  You may remember the advert where they show the pen being stabbed into a wooden board or thrown at a dart board. The slimline has a stock nib.

Bruce, you know your stuff mate[] But I don't think LOML would be too happy if I raided her jewelery box.[B)] One day I'll figure out how to make a suitable stainless clip. 

Why do ladies pens have clips anyway[?] 

Thanks


----------



## YoYoSpin (Dec 10, 2007)

Those go in my top 10 pens ever displayed on the IAP...very well done.


----------



## gerryr (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, I think she would really like it, if she were still around.  Stunning work and certainly the best you're done yet.


----------



## R2 (Dec 10, 2007)

Now they are something else!![][][][:X]


----------



## ahoiberg (Dec 10, 2007)

well done mate. i always get excited when there's a new post from you!


----------



## shawn394 (Dec 10, 2007)

Absolutly stunning pens.  Great Job!


----------



## alxe24 (Dec 11, 2007)

Everyone stole my nice frases. Nothing else to say. They are stunning and the fact that you just made that from scratch is trully fenomenal. 
Are you keeping them or are they for sale?
Congrats again


----------



## Darley (Dec 11, 2007)

Awesome, you should go to PMG []


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 11, 2007)

Steven:  Very nice.  A lovely Christmas gift for someone!!

Has there been a proper time elapsed for me to reveal the secret?  I hope so.


Steven's Inspiration


----------



## johncrane (Dec 11, 2007)

Beautiful Stev![][]


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Dec 11, 2007)

The Alt Ivory and stainless look incredible together,,,[]

I like the capped design over the slim line, but both look exceptional![]


----------



## TAFFJ (Dec 12, 2007)

Steve You have done it again. Cracking design and finish. Well done! I see the resin was put to good use!


----------



## rherrell (Dec 12, 2007)

Ho hum, just another AMAZING job from Steven!!!


----------



## SherryD (Dec 16, 2007)

great looking pens, great presentation, great execution, did I say GREAT???


----------

